# Anfängerfrage: EclipseME



## Christian76 (12. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

wollte mich jetzt ein bischen in die J2ME einarbeiten und werden schon prompt durch eine unerwartetes Problem
gestoppt.

Habe das WTC und als Plugin für Eclipse, EclipseME installiert.

Dann neues Projekt und über J2ME -> MIDlet Suite erstellt. Dann dort drinn ein MIDlet erstellt und auf RUN
geklickt. Dann noch das J2ME ausgewählt und gestartet. Dann startete auch der Emulator und gab folgende 
Fehlermeldung:



> Warning: Running JAM, Ignoring all other options (but "-Xheapsize", and OTA flags if provided)
> Running with storage root C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Besitzer\j2mewtk\2.5.2\appdb\MediaControlSkin
> Running with locale: German_Germany.1252
> Running in the identified_third_party security domain
> ...



ich hoffe ihr habt da ein paar Tipps für den totalen J2ME Einsteiger.

Gruß
-Christian


----------



## The_S (12. Okt 2007)

wie schaut dein jad aus, wie schaut dein code aus?


----------



## Christian76 (12. Okt 2007)

Hi Hobbit,

ich hatte erstmal nur das Projekt erstellt. Nix weiter. Habe noch selber kein JAD geschrieben oder sie direkt eingebunden. Der Sourcecode ist der Standardcode der von EclipseME bei MIDlets erstellt wird.


----------



## The_S (12. Okt 2007)

> Dann noch das J2ME ausgewählt und gestartet. Dann startete auch der Emulator und gab folgende



das J2ME? oO? Wenn ich ein neues Midlet-Projekt mit EclipseME anlege, dort dann rein klicke und ein neues Midlet anlege und anschließend mit der rechten Maustaste auf diese Midlet klicke und dann Run As => Emulated J2ME Midlet auswähle, funktioniert das bei mir, auch mit leeren Klassen.

Also was meinst du mit "das J2ME auswähle und starte"?


----------



## Christian76 (12. Okt 2007)

ja, eigentlich schon. Hatte es auch mit Run As => Emulated J2ME Midlet gestartet.


----------



## The_S (15. Okt 2007)

Google kennst du aber!? Einfach die 1. Zeile von deinem Fehler eingeben und gleich die ersten Treffer sind mehr als hilfreich :roll:

http://www.eclipseplugincentral.com/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-2307.html


----------



## Christian76 (15. Okt 2007)

ach Hobbit.

nein, kenne ich nicht.


----------



## The_S (15. Okt 2007)

muss man das jetzt verstehen?


----------

